# بخش دانش آموزی > منابع کنکور > منابع زمین شناسی >  زمین شناسی چند درصد بزنیم تاثیر داره؟

## Maja7080

سلام بچه ها
من تاحالا زمین نخوندم
این فصلارو انتخاب کردم که تا نیمه اردیبهشت با برنامم بخونم
(1تا 4 سوم+9 سوم)
(1 و4 و 5 و 6 و 10 پیش)
اگه سر در میارید لطفا بگید این فصلایی که انتخاب کردم خوبه؟سوالای سخت ازشون نمیاد؟؟(چون تاحالا نخوندم نمیتونم تشخیص بدم سوالای کنکور سخت بودن یا اسون)

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام بچه ها
> من تاحالا زمین نخوندم
> این فصلارو انتخاب کردم که تا نیمه اردیبهشت با برنامم بخونم
> (1تا 4 سوم+9 سوم)
> (1 و4 و 5 و 6 و 10 پیش)
> اگه سر در میارید لطفا بگید این فصلایی که انتخاب کردم خوبه؟سوالای سخت ازشون نمیاد؟؟(چون تاحالا نخوندم نمیتونم تشخیص بدم سوالای کنکور سخت بودن یا اسون)


فصل 1 سوم= 0 سوال
فصل 2 سوم =1 سوال
فصل 3 سوم=1 سوال
فصل 4 سوم=1 سوال
فصل 5 و 6 سوم = 5سوال
فصل 7 سوم =2 سوال
فصل 8سوم=1 سوال
فصل 9 سوم===1سوال


فصل 1 پیش=1سوال
فصل 2پیش=1سوال
فصل 3پیش=1سوال
فصل 4پیش=1 سوال
فصل 5 پیش=1سوال
فصل 6پیش=1سوال
فصل 7پیش=2سوال
فصل 8 پیش=2سوال
فصل9پیش=2سوال
فصل 10 پیش=1 سوال

این از بودجه . هر کدام از فصل ها که دوس داشتید میتونید انتخاب کنید و بخونید  :Yahoo (4): 
متن کتاب درسی + تست های کنکور برای تسلط کاملا کافیه !

----------


## Ali Rezaa

> سلام بچه ها
> من تاحالا زمین نخوندم
> این فصلارو انتخاب کردم که تا نیمه اردیبهشت با برنامم بخونم
> (1تا 4 سوم+9 سوم)
> (1 و4 و 5 و 6 و 10 پیش)
> اگه سر در میارید لطفا بگید این فصلایی که انتخاب کردم خوبه؟سوالای سخت ازشون نمیاد؟؟(چون تاحالا نخوندم نمیتونم تشخیص بدم سوالای کنکور سخت بودن یا اسون)


اگه هدفت داروسازی باید ریاضی و شیمی هم بالا بزنی نه فقط زمین!
موفق باشی

----------

